# MIUI google mail sync issues



## Tamakiz (Feb 2, 2012)

I was so impressed with the new MIUI 2012.2.1 that I installed it on my wife's phone. She uses her phone for work, and has multiple Google accounts. Since updating her phone to MIUI however, her email is delivering old emails, out of date emails, and indicates that she has new emails, but only displays 1 unread message. Even after manual sync the missing message will not display. Anyone have ideas on fixing this issue?


----------

